# help needed uploadig pics



## JASON1088 (Sep 13, 2011)

Tried uploading some pics but it keeps saying files invalid.Please help


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jason, Sign up with photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from your PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Are you using photobucket?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Keep the size below 1MB and save as .JPG.


----------

